# Does DC have Chat Rooms?



## Diamondhbe (Apr 12, 2006)

hello new to this club and have a stuppied question. is there a open chat room where everyone chats or do we only chat by topic or question?? im not the best with computers but love to cook and trying to learn a few new things


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome.  Diuscuss Cooking does not have a chat room.


----------



## Corinne (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, I think we should!


----------



## amber (Apr 15, 2006)

There is no chatrooms on here as Andy M. mentioned.  I think for this site, forums work best. If you have a question about specific foods, there are forums for anything you can think of.  If you have a question or concern to specific to a member you can PM them or the admin/helpers.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Apr 16, 2006)

Maybe all members could vote on weather or not they would like a chat room on cooking only.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 16, 2006)

We could just all sign up for yahoo or msn messenger..


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm afraid if there were 'chat rooms', we'd not be as close as we all are. By having a forum, everyone is invited to join in the fun, and we all can look back at all the archived talk.


----------



## The Z (Apr 17, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm afraid if there were 'chat rooms', we'd not be as close as we all are. By having a forum, everyone is invited to join in the fun, and we all can look back at all the archived talk.


 
I agree with you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 17, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm afraid if there were 'chat rooms', we'd not be as close as we all are. By having a forum, everyone is invited to join in the fun, and we all can look back at all the archived talk.


 
I'm with jkath and the z........ditto for me.


----------



## Sage (Apr 17, 2006)

I also agree this format is better than a chat room;if you have a question you come back and someone has solved your problem or answered you question.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 17, 2006)

I vote for no chat room


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2006)

The amount this group talks I think a chat room would explode


----------



## licia (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree: we are fine with no chat room!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The amount this group talks I think a chat room would explode


 
Are you saying that we can't shut up????????? 
















Your right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 17, 2006)

......ok......5 minutes passed I can hold out that long


----------



## mish (Apr 17, 2006)

Diamondhbe said:
			
		

> hello new to this club and have a stuppied question. is there a open chat room where everyone chats or do we only chat by topic or question?? im not the best with computers but love to cook and trying to learn a few new things


 
Welcome to DC, Diamondhbe.

No question is stupid.  Ask away.  

As I recall, quite awhile back, the subject of a chat was being considered... but don't recall seeing any finalization to the topic.

Queries/posts are posted instantaniously, & members are very good about jumping in to help one another.  Members can pm one another and exchange email addresses as well.

An on-line chat might be fun. Probably may depend upon what the administration decides & perhaps if the majority of members would like the feature.


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> As I recall, quite awhile back, the subject of a chat was being considered... but don't recall seeing any finalization to the topic.


Yes it was something we were considering a while back. Some day we still may try it, but as of right now we just want to focus on making the existing site work as well as it can.


----------



## Dove (Apr 17, 2006)

A chat room would sound like a dozen busy Bee Hives....

I like the way we are.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 18, 2006)

i would like to see a live chat room.

it's easier to be funny in real time.

if we do go that route someday, i would strongly suggest that it is moderated, and require member log in, complying to the same rules that govern the forum.

if you'd like to waste some time, go to the epi live chat room. it gets ugly very often because anyone can say anything as an anonymous poster.
the only people that go there anymore are the same few regulars that get nasty with anyone who doesn't fit in their circle. they even get nasty, anonymously of course, with each other. it's a really sick little world that the regulars seem to enjoy. 
i ran into trouble there - not hard to figure - but what got me was they actually said that i didn't seem to understand that chatting with them was "like going into _their_ small town bar". i didn't show the people who had chatted there for several years the respect they felt they deserved, continuously. who are they kidding? this is the internet, ya know? a worldwide thing that constantly changes and grows. if you aren't open and welcoming to all people (like we are here), then you really are a small town bar of ignorant, small minded people.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 18, 2006)

I like the way things are now but... I can't see the harm in having a chat room also.


----------



## cara (Apr 18, 2006)

It would be great as an addition....
I love chat rooms.....


----------

